# Best Movie Soundtrack For...



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I am looking for suggestions of Movie Soundtracks for my haunt...I am going for a sad feel to it, preferably just instrumental. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have a theme for your haunt?


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

You could always use the 20th anniversary soundtrack to Halloween.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

well the Dark Knight is amazing but there are parts that might be too duh nah nuh if you catch my dfrift...

hmmm...Last of the Mohicans minus the main theme?
I'd try war movies.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the Schindler's List soundtrack is fairly sad. Mostly slow with lots of violins.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Checkout What Lies Beneath, Panic Room and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Donnie Darko might work


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hauntiholik, my Haunt's theme is a Mortuary, and every year I play the same music for my haunt (the Haunted Mansion Foyer Music). At one point I had come up with the perfect soundtrack and thought "Hey, this is perfect!!!" and I completely forgot what it was, what movie it was from, who was in it, and what the movie was about, so I figure maybe other's would come up with ideas and I would remember what it was. I have Sleepy Hollow soundtrack, Donnie Darko...I didn't like Dark Knight soundtrack...at least for my theme.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Amityville Horror also has the humming like the Haunted Mansion music but is a little more creepy in my opinion. It also gets in your head, so I'll be humming it all night now. :smilekin:


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Spider, do you have the Amityville Horror Soundtrack? I was reading reviews about it online and people complain that it is not the original soundtrack, but a poor quality version of it. Their main grype is the main title theme song being changed so that the voice of the little girl is not as loud as it was in the film and so forth


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Bram Stoker's Dracula?


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I second the Last of the Mohicans idea. Long time ago I put a tape together of several of those tracks (minus the well-known violin thing) and it was great for Halloween. Everyone kept asking "where are these from, where are these from"?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

trick r treat has a wonderful score...left 4 dead and fallout 3 have some good music


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Corpse Bride has some great stuff.


----------

